

Ask HN: review Thymer, our new todo and time tracking web app - wim

We're a startup that has had huge productivity problems. No need to go into details, but we tried lots of productivity software out there. We didn't like them. Too complicated. Too ugly. Or it took too much effort to put in new todos or a planning. So we went back to notepad, and that didn't work either. Notepad doesn't scale for teams.<p>So, as a side-project, we started working on a todo and planning app for internal use. It made a huge difference for us, because we can now see exactly who's doing what. Fewer meetings are necessary and life is good again. And if we like the web app, there must be others who like it too. So here we are.<p>We put together a screencast on our blog, to show you how it works. Is this something you would use? Something you might pay for? Any feedback is welcome!<p>Link: http://stunf.com/blog/<p>Thanks!
======
apgwoz
It _looks_ like it's going to be great, however, without actually using it
myself, it's hard to tell if that's the case. I am looking forward to getting
an invite for the beta.

------
jd
Clickable link - <http://stunf.com/blog/>

